# pcie halter/ einrastvorrichtung abgebrochen



## Absynthe (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
Heute ist mir was unglaublich dummes passiert. Wollte einen Freund besuchen und den PC mitnehmen. Für den Transport habe ich meine Grafikkarte ausbauen wollen, aber der Einraster ging nicht auf. Mit ein wenig mehr Druck ist mir das dann gebrochen (siehe Bilder). Technisch fehlt dem Mainboard nix, funktioniert alles wie gehabt. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage ob das nun schädlich ist für das Mainboard wenn ich die Karte dennoch in dem Slot betreib (16 Lanes). Zwar wird sie verschraubt am Gehäuse und sitzt relativ fest, aber ein mulmiges Gefühl bleibt.

Falls ich die Karte nun in einem anderen Slot Betrieb mit 8 Lanes, wirkt sich das extrem auf die Leistung aus ?  Oder ist das in irgend einer Weise schädlich für den Steckplatz ? Für einen Transport wird die Karte so oder so demontiert.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ! Mfg

edit: Anhang vergessen  Wurde nachgereicht


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Passiert inzwischen reihenweise.
Keine Ahnung, ob das Plastik billiger geworden ist oder ob die was minderwertigeres nehmen.
Mach dir nichts draus. solange es läuft, ist alles bestens.


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Dezember 2016)

Keine Sorge,das wirkt sich nicht negativ auf den Slot oder die Grafikkarte aus.Da die Karte wohl ohnehin noch verschaubt ist sollte da im normalem Betrieb nix passieren.
Asrock hat das wohl besser gelöst da die wohl einen Schiebemechanismus haben.


----------



## XT1024 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte das Drecksteil (die alte Bauart) bei mir eben weil es nur nervt und sonst nix kann "abgebaut".
Gestört hat das ~5 Jahre lang weder MB noch die GTX 570. So lange alles hält, ist alles chic.

zzz...


----------



## BloodyAngel (9. Dezember 2016)

Eigentlich solltest Du Dich freuen.... diese Mechanismen sind einfach nur am Nerven besonders wenn man Karten mit großen Aftermarket Kühlern betreibt und da förmlich gar nicht mehr mit den Wurstfingern dran kommt.

Wie oft hab ich schon geflucht und den Hexentanz aufgeführt 

Ergo Glückwunsch Du hast dein Mainboard aus meiner Sicht... verbessert!


----------



## Absynthe (9. Dezember 2016)

Ja es war ein Krampf daran zu kommen, Dark Rock Pro3 und dann noch der Dicke Kühler der asus strix 1060 karte.....Kommt man nicht gescheit ran und schwupps....

Naja gut dann bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn ihr sagt, dass da nix passiert ! Die Karte ist halt nagelneu (nichtmal eine woche alt) und ich habe keine Lust, nun wegen sowas blöden irgendwas Neukaufen zu müssen. Klar wird die Karte verschraubt, und nur zum Transport zum Kumpel ausgebaut. Aber wenn ihr sagt, dass es mittlerweile öfter passiert, ist das doch Herstellerverschulden und die müssten mir das Mainboard tauschen ?

Werd mir aber auch demnächst eine Corsair AIO Wa-Kü holen, das riesen Teil nervt mich enorm ;D

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten !


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Versuch mal zu beweisen, dass die Hersteller minderwertige Kunststoffe verwendet. 
Es ist ein mechanischer Defekt und den hast du in erster Linie zu verantworten.
Verwende doch den Intel zertifizierten Kühler, dann kommst du da auch ran.


----------



## Ebrithil (9. Dezember 2016)

Die Grafikkarte baust du aus, aber den DRP lässt du drin? Da hätte ich wesentlich mehr Angst, dass was kaputt geht. 
Wenn du den Rechner auf die Seite legst sollte aber eigentlich sowieso nix passieren.


----------



## Absynthe (9. Dezember 2016)

Naja ist doch Beweis genug, dass das Ding gebrochen ist, obwohl es nicht hätte brechen dürfen ^^
Der Boxed Kühler wird nicht reichen, ist ein i7 6700k ;D Naja ist alles halb so wild, bin ich zumindest beruhigt das das ganze hält im normalen betrieb  War halt erstmal alles bissl blöd, Mainboard 4 Monate alt, Karte neu und hatte keinen Bock nun wieder was neu zu kaufen ;D


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. Dezember 2016)

Der Mist ist mir auch schon abgebrochen, tut aber der Funktion keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Dezember 2016)

Bei Asus einschicken? Zuerst kann es etwas schwierig sein es als " Garantiefall " durchzubekommen und der Support soll ja auch nicht mehr so besonders sein. Wenn die Karte und das Gehäuse nicht windschief sind sollte nix passieren da die Karte ja an den PCI Slotblenden verschraubt ist ( einfach nur vorsichtig anziehen so das die Karte sich nicht aus den Slot zieht ).


----------



## DKK007 (9. Dezember 2016)

Absynthe schrieb:


> Der Boxed Kühler wird nicht reichen, ist ein i7 6700k ;D



Bei den Skylake-K ist doch auch gar kein Boxedkühler mehr dabei.


----------



## DARPA (10. Dezember 2016)

Wie schon gesagt wurde, braucht man den Halter nicht.
Aber wenn sich das System von Asus nicht geändert hat, dann lässt sich dieser Clip ganz einfach aushebeln und ersetzen.


----------



## Absynthe (11. Dezember 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt wurde, braucht man den Halter nicht.
> Aber wenn sich das System von Asus nicht geändert hat, dann lässt sich dieser Clip ganz einfach aushebeln und ersetzen.



Das wäre natürlich super, da muss ich mich mal schlau machen, danke für den Tipp ! Weiss garicht, wo man sowas überhaupt herbekommen sollte, geschweige denn, wonach ich suchen muss ^^


----------



## Chimera (11. Dezember 2016)

Nun, der Kipphebel ist ja nur geklippt. Wenn die Halterung am Slot selber noch vorhanden ist, könnt man es ersetzen. Und bekommen kannst du es leider nur auf eine Weise: in der Bucht ein altes/defektes/billiges Mobo schiessen, wo dieselbe Art vorhanden ist. Leider bekommt man solche Teile von Asus selber nicht, da muss man sich leider selber zu behelfen wissen


----------



## Absynthe (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab noch ein altes ASUS Board daheim, schau ich später mal, wie das geht, will ja keiner in der Bucht für Kleinanzeigen kaufen :p Danke !!


----------



## Chimera (11. Dezember 2016)

Na, bei älteren könnt es evtl. sein, dass dort gar nicht so ein Teil vorhanden ist. Die älteren Asus Bretter hatten noch diese Lasche, welche man zur Seite hin drücken musst. Mein erstes Asus Brett, wo ich solche Halter hatte, war das P7P55D für den Sockel 1156, selbst bei meinem AM3 kommt noch der Müll-zur-Seite-drücken Hebel zum Einsatz. Da würd ich eher mal schauen, ob du in der Bucht nicht für nen Euro oder so ein defektes bekommst. Muss ja auch nicht zwingend Asus sein, gibt auch andere mit demselben Kipphebelsystem (ist keine Erfindung von Asus  ), wie du an den Pics sehen kannst. Ist bei allen Herstellern gleich, nur die Farbe ist halt unterschiedlich  Diese Teile kaufen die Boardpartner halt alle beim/bei den gleichen Herstellern ein.

Edit: Guck, hier wär eins ab € 1.- mit eben diesem Kipphebel: ASUS H81M-A Sockel 1150 Mainboard mit Originalkarton, ATX Blende, Handbuch & CD  | eBay. Wenn du nen guten Händler kennst, kannst du natürlich auch bei dem vorbeigehen und fragen, ob er evtl. ein defektes Brett hat, wo du das Teil abknabbern könntest (zum Preis eines Bierchens oder zwei). Oooooder ganz einfach sein lassen. Solange du nicht grad Milchshakes mit dem PC machst und ihn rumschüttelst, dann besteht 0,000 Gefahr. Wir haben bei früheren Mobos diese Halter sogar ganz bewusst weggenommen, denn bei sehr langen Karten (meine 8800GTX hatte so nen doofen Griff dran, welcher die Karte auf gut 30cm verlängerte) kam man mit dem Finger gar nicht mehr ran. Solange man die Karte mit min. 1 Schraube am Gehäuse sichert, passiert gar nix (mit 2 Schrauben noch weniger). 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Absynthe (11. Dezember 2016)

Oh hast recht, ahbe gerade mal geschaut im Netz, mein altes Board hat ja so einen Clip noch gar nicht, aber da wird sich schon was finden !


----------

